# Wall o' bodies



## RAXL

MILWAUKEE -- Milwaukee police are now considering the body found encased in concrete in a Milwaukee rental house over the weekend a homicide.

Police were investigating another case when they found the remains buried in a basement near 27th Street and Concordia.

At least two families are now wondering how they could have lived there with a dead body for so long and not even have known it.

"You could see like a little lump in it, and then it looked like a foot sticking up, kind of, but with cement over it," past resident Cortez Thurman said. 


Thurman said his family always joked about a dead body buried in the basement of their old home.

"I used to lift weights down there and everything, and we used to always joke around, like, what if it's a dead body up under there?" Thurman said.

But it was always just a joke until the family saw the scene played out on the news over the weekend.

A dead body was in the basement encased in a concrete block, and police said it likely had been there for at least five years.

"I used to play down there. I used to watch my brother and them lift weights down there. I used to sit on that body," Zaporah Thurman said.

The family moved in 2000 and stayed three years.

The Milwaukee County medical examiner may release more information Tuesday.

The people who moved in after them -- who still live there -- saw something two weeks ago.

They thought looked like a body, but didn't call police.

Police said an investigation into another crime led them to the home.

They hope an autopsy can give them clues as to who the person was and how it got there.

"Still can't believe it. We stayed there with a dead body," Zaporah Thurman said.

Two bodies were found in August buried under concrete slabs in the back yard of a house at 49th Street and Fiebrantz.

Only one of those bodies has been identified.



Hmm. They think it's a homicide. Duh.


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe it is a cover up. Get it, cover up.


----------



## CharlieM

That's not funny.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Hey! they found Jimmy!


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> Maybe it is a cover up. Get it, cover up.


 Haha! Now they have Concrete evidence! Get it? Concre...yea,well, I tried.


----------



## DeathTouch

LOL. I got that one. You would have thought that the guy would had least told them, "Hey, could you watch out where you are putting that wall. I'm walking here."


----------

